# 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!



## schneiderbernd (17. März 2008)

*790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Das neue Striker ll Extreme ist zu haben und wie es aussieht scheint Nvidia diesmal ordentliche arbeit gemacht zu haben,denn das Asus Striker ll Extreme zeigt sich in ersten Tests hervorragend,vorallem gegenüber dem 780i und soll bisher sogar besser laufen wie das neue X48!
Sehr erfreulich das Nvidia aus den früheren Fehlern gelernt hat und endlich ein Nforce Chipsatz bringt der auch den Namen eines Overclocking Boards würdig vertritt!
Der einzige Nachteil ist weiterhin der hohe Preis um ca. 300 aufwärts und der sehr hohe Stromverbrauch!

Auch OC Größe No_Name hatte nun schon kurz Gelegenheit das neue Striker Extrem zu testen und ist bisher begeistert!Allerdings sagt No_name auch das es noch nicht ganz Rund läuft und ein 3DMark noch nicht mit hohen Taktraten möglich ist (damit sind Taktraten jenseits der 5,5Ghz gemeint die den "normal" Anwender aber nicht betreffen dürften)und hofft auf bald kommende Referenzboards von EVGA u. XFX! Ebenfalls OC Größe KingPin konnte ein EVGA 790i auf 5900Mhz bringen-No_name auf dem Striker Extreme ll 5800Mhz bei einem FSB von 445Mhz. Die Referenz dürfte auch weniger kosten! 



			
				No_Name schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor ich hier noch Brechen muss, gibt es zur Abwechslung mal wieder
> einen Score
> 
> 
> ...


Quelle: http://www.awardfabrik.de/forum/showpost.php?p=135417&postcount=1086


----------



## McZonk (17. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Ich habe mal das Zitat von No_Name etwas "ersichtlicher" gemacht


----------



## SkastYX (17. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Nuja, ich warte  erstmal Tests von PCGH und Co ab.
300 plus DDR3 sollte man sich verdammt gut überlegen.


----------



## StellaNor (17. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

@ schneiderbernd - Wann sehen wir das neue Tagebuch zum 790i von dir?


----------



## McZonk (17. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Eben, in meinen Augen auf Grund des Preises derzeit nur für die Rekordjäger interessant. Zumal die Mehrleistung im Vergleich zum Striker mit 780i+DDR2 den horrenden Mehrpreis gewiss nicht rechtfertigen wird. Aber warten wir offizielle Reviews ab


----------



## schneiderbernd (17. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*



McZonk schrieb:


> Ich habe mal das Zitat von No_Name etwas "ersichtlicher" gemacht


Jop danke!
Ja 300 ist heftig-ich werde mir wohl auch ein 790i holen aber diesmal sowieso kein Asus mehr-diesmal EVGA und das dürfte vorn weg eh billiger sein-bin gespannt!
Auch hoffe ich noch dass, das 790i mit DDR2 Unterstützung kommt,denn nach wie vor ist DDR3 viel zu teuer...P/L stimmt da gar nicht!
Naja und wenn nicht warte ich bis in die zweite Jahreshälfte dann ist das 790i eh im Preis gesunken und DDR3 soll ja da auch massiv fallen-geht ja eh schon mit dem Preis langsam nach unten...einfach ein wenig Geduld haben...dann spart man viel bares!(Muß nicht mehr einer der ersten sein die gleich das neuste haben-das ist mir seit dem 780i gründlich vergangen-hätte ich gewartet hätte ich mir viel Nerven und einiges an Geld gespart!)


----------



## Letni (17. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Sicher ein ganz nettes Board, aber meiner Meinung nach nur sinnvoll um Rekorde o.Ä. aufzustellen.

300 für ein Board sind hoch völlig übertrieben.  (Was nicht heißt, dass ich gerne ein Tagebuch von Schneiderbernd lese! )

Meiner Meinung nach muss ein sehr gutes Board nicht mehr als 150 kosten.



Liebe Grüße


----------



## Malkav85 (17. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Also wer Geld für DDR3 Ram hat, hat auch Geld für solche Mainboards


----------



## schneiderbernd (17. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*



Letni schrieb:


> Sicher ein ganz nettes Board, aber meiner Meinung nach nur sinnvoll um Rekorde o.Ä. aufzustellen.
> 
> 300 für ein Board sind hoch völlig übertrieben. (Was nicht heißt, dass ich gerne ein Tagebuch von Schneiderbernd lese! )
> 
> ...


Danke für die Blumen...gebe Dir vollkommen recht-naja 200 ist für ein solches Board schon drin u. gerechtfertigt denke ich-aber man kanns auch übertreiben!! Nun es hat halt SLI und wenn die Gesamtleistung auf dem Niveau von 300 wären dann würde ich nix sagen-aber allein der "Schrott" in Form eines 780i für 250 hat mich umdenken lassen! Denn als das was es angepriesen wird-OC High End Board und was ich bekommen habe kann ich nur sagen : SCHROTT! Und Verarschung!
Ja und wenn ich das 790i mal z.Bsp. mit nem Maximus vergleiche als CF Board welche Austattungstechnisch vergleichbar ist-und dazu den Preis vergleiche sieht man ja wie übel die 300 sind!! Glaube echt langsam es kommt billiger auf Intel/AMD zu setzen-denn für die etwas bessere Leistung die NV bringt (oder auch nicht) ist der Vergleich der Preise heftig!!
@Malkavian
Nun Geld haben oder nicht-die Preis/Leistung muß stimmen!!


----------



## der8auer (18. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> @Malkavian
> Nun Geld haben oder nicht-die Preis/Leistung muß stimmen!!


 
Da braucht man bei 300 aber auch nicht diskutieren  P/L ist da  allerhöchstens befriedigend.

mfg


----------



## Aerron (22. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Also ich habe mir das Bord genau angeschaut und  muß sagen das es einiges bietet!

nur für  acktuell 267 euro und dazu einen teuren ram , ist es  nicht weit aus besser  als das 780 i  von der  leistung und auch in sachen overclocking!    das einzige manko ist beim 780 ist die kühlung des mcp was wohl besser auf dem 790 ist .aber  kein grund von 780 aufs 790 umzusteigen ! es sei den mann will mit dem DDR 3  besser da stehen ! 

ich weiß nicht was Asus aus dem  780I gemacht hat aber ich kann nur sagen das mich der Nv 780 i begeistert hat und ich auch wenn ich keine retour bekomme das gleiche brod noch mal kaufe ! Asus ist für mich seid dem M2n  SLI gestorben schlechte qualität......... bords verbogen  und das bios fürn ar........


ich möchte jetzt umrüsten und nicht drauf warten das DDR 3 billiger wird  !was mit dem Nehlem kommt hat für mich noch ein bis zwei jahre zeit !

gruß Aerron


----------



## schneiderbernd (22. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Na aber gerade in Sachen Leistung und OC bietet das 790i einiges mehr wie das 780i!!!
Und zwei GIG DDR3 1600 CL7 kriegste bei K&M für 133-geht so!
Allerdings habe ich nun auch nicht das Geld dafür-tausche nun lieber meine beiden GTS gegen zwei 9800GTX da habe ich erstmal mehr von!!
Mehr ist leider nicht drin!


----------



## Aerron (22. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> Na aber gerade in Sachen Leistung und OC bietet das 790i einiges mehr wie das 780i!!!
> Und zwei GIG DDR3 1600 CL7 kriegste bei K&M für 133-geht so!
> Allerdings habe ich nun auch nicht das Geld dafür-tausche nun lieber meine beiden GTS gegen zwei 9800GTX da habe ich erstmal mehr von!!
> Mehr ist leider nicht drin!




1600 DDR 3 für 133 das kann sein ! nur ob die auf dem bord laufen das ist die frage ! die speicher die wohl hin hauen  liegen bei 280 euro  halt corsair 1600 plus 


da kommt die frage nach meiner schätzung brauchst du mehr als  4,5 ghz um  ein gtx Sli auf  Pci 2.0  voll auf zu fahren   von 3 fach SLI  ganz zu schweigen und das wird wohl auch kein 790I im alltagstauglichen betrieb mit  einem quad schaffen !


also  drei mal gtx ist für mich nur intressant da meine nächste anzeige  ein lcd  tv ist !

gruß Aerron


----------



## schneiderbernd (23. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*



Aerron schrieb:


> 1600 DDR 3 für 133 das kann sein ! nur ob die auf dem bord laufen das ist die frage ! die speicher die wohl hin hauen liegen bei 280 euro halt corsair 1600 plus
> 
> 
> da kommt die frage nach meiner schätzung brauchst du mehr als 4,5 ghz um ein gtx Sli auf Pci 2.0 voll auf zu fahren von 3 fach SLI ganz zu schweigen und das wird wohl auch kein 790I im alltagstauglichen betrieb mit einem quad schaffen !
> ...


Also die OCZ laufen ist getestet-sogar sehr gut!,naja und 4,5GHZ brauchste da nicht-wofür? Zum spielen??


----------



## Aerron (28. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Tja jetzt wo ich weiß das ich kein ersatz bekomme   Liebäugele ich schon mit dem  790 Ultra!  Jetzt müste ich nur noch  die Corsair Dominator wieder Los werden ! grübel ...........Wenn meine frau wüste was ich hier schreibe !gggg



ps: Wie ich schreibe  weiß Sie ! Sie sagt ich habe andere Qualitäten !


gruß Aerron


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Wer 300 für ein Board mit MCP55 ausgibt, nunja, dazu muss ich wohl nix sagen...

Für 300 kauf ich mir 'nen Tyan, Supermicro oder Iwill Board, oder ein 'grünes Asus', aber ganz sicher nichts mit MCP55!


----------



## Aerron (29. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wer 300 für ein Board mit MCP55 ausgibt, nunja, dazu muss ich wohl nix sagen...
> 
> Für 300 kauf ich mir 'nen Tyan, Supermicro oder Iwill Board, oder ein 'grünes Asus', aber ganz sicher nichts mit MCP55!





was du dir für 300 euro kaufst ist ja auch dir überlassen 

den jedem das seine


ps das bord ist ab 279 euro zu haben!


gruß Aerron


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Sorry, aber ein 300 sollte zumindest erstmal völlig problemlos sein, keine nennenswerten Macken haben und vorallendingen keinen Datensalat verursachen.

Nur trifft das alles NICHT auf den MCP55 zu, das Teil ist darüber hinaus noch völlig veraltet...

Aber klar gibts genug Leute, die 300 für ein instabiles, zickiges Board mit 'nem sack voll Problemen kaufen, solangs nur 'cool'/trendy genug ist.


----------



## Aerron (29. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ein 300 sollte zumindest erstmal völlig problemlos sein, keine nennenswerten Macken haben und vorallendingen keinen Datensalat verursachen.
> 
> Nur trifft das alles NICHT auf den MCP55 zu, das Teil ist darüber hinaus noch völlig veraltet...
> 
> Aber klar gibts genug Leute, die 300 für ein instabiles, zickiges Board mit 'nem sack voll Problemen kaufen, solangs nur 'cool'/trendy genug ist.





wo ist jetzt dein problem  ?? 

NV bord sind zickig richtig !  da sollte man schon ein wenig ahnug haben von der materie  um mit so einem  Bord klar zu kommen   ! 

veraltet ??  zeig mir bitte mal einen neuen  MCP ?


was sind jetzt deine Sachlichen argumente gegen ein NF Bord ?? ausser Deine 300 euro ?

Aktuell bekommst du es für 257 euro !

Gruß Aerron


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*



Aerron schrieb:


> veraltet ??  zeig mir bitte mal einen neuen  MCP ?


Kein Problem:
MCP65, 68, zum Beispiel -> kühl, AHCI kompatibler S-ATA Controller, sogar recht problemlos sinds!
Oder eben der MCP78...

Und prinzipiell könnt man die C73 auch mit einem RD580 bzw 790 und der SB700 kombinieren, wenn mans wollte


----------



## Aerron (30. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

ja wenn mans wollte !  der Nehlem steht mit einem neuen sockel vor der tür Nvidia schmeist seine ganze  Grafik Chip  politik über den haufen ! also ist das  790 i das  ultimo was du für den lga 775 bekommst ! 


und der preis fällt weiter ! ist doch prima    drei mal Bios Flashen und das ding rennt wie   ne rackete ! 


gruß Aerron


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

@Aerron
Warum bist nicht auf den Punkt mit der MCP65/68 eingegangen??

Vielleicht weil du dann einsehen müsstest, das ich Recht hab und ziemlich genau weiß, worüber ich spreche??

Und deine Rechtschreibung ist auch nicht sonderlich toll, kleiner Tip: es gibt für manche Browser (z.B. Firefox) Rechtschreibplugins, wäre nett, wenn du sie benutzen würdest.
Und auch aufhören würdest zu plenken.

However:
Du solltest auch nicht grundlos etwas schönreden, nur weils gerad 'in' ist!

Und der MCP55 ist ganz sicher nicht 'in'; der war schon bei der Vorstellung Müll, heute ist er, ohne großartige Änderungen, nicht viel besser...

VOrallendingen wenn du dir anschauen würdest, was für bekloppte Kühlkonstruktionen 'dank' des MCP55 nötig sind und wie viel kühler z.B. ein MCP65 wäre...
Oder eben der Uli M1697, den man ja auch noch hätte...


----------



## Aerron (30. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

was nützt dir die tollste vorstellung von einem MCP wenn sie keiner aufs bord Baut ?

der Uli  Kann keine PCI E 2.0 Lanes verwalten  Also Fällt er für die aktuelle  Core Logig generation Flach der Wurde bei den letzte sockel 939 Bord verwendet und konnte auch nur   aus 16 Lanes  zwei mal  8 machen 

 MCP 65 ist eine Cip für den AMD   also fällt der auch fürs sockel 775 weg ! prima ich baue eine Drei wege SLI mit dem MCP 65 und einem AMD cpu wellche sollte man den deiner meinug nach nehmen ??? einen 6000 + ?

der MCP 65 ist genauso alt wie der MCP 55 wurd nur als AMD variante entwickelt 


und noch ein Mal 

das 790iULtra Sockel 775 ist das Ultimo   was man Jetzt Kaufen kann !

Drei MAl 16 lanes real davon zwei mal 16 PCIe 2.0 
DD3 unterstützung  bis 2000 Mhz 

das bietet kein anderes Bord für den sockel 775 bis jetzt!
und das für Aktuell 253 euro 
 selbst intel will diesen chip für sein Skulltrail weil es nur  2 16 lanes in 4 mal 8 lanes aufteilt !



Gruß Aerron


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*



Aerron schrieb:


> der Uli  Kann keine PCI E 2.0 Lanes verwalten


Der MCP55 auch nicht...
Ist auch nur 1.0a...



Aerron schrieb:


> Also Fällt er für die aktuelle  Core Logig generation Flach der Wurde bei den letzte sockel 939 Bord verwendet und konnte auch nur   aus 16 Lanes  zwei mal  8 machen


Interessiert doch nicht, die C73 hat doch schon 32 Lanes, AFAIR, da brauchts keine 40+ Lanes in der SB; zumal die meisten Lanes der MCP55 eh nicht benutzt werden, bei der 700er Serie...



Aerron schrieb:


> MCP 65 ist eine Cip für den AMD   also fällt der auch fürs sockel 775 weg !


Sorry, aber wenn man nicht weiß, wovon man spricht, sollte man sich schlau machen, bevor man spricht...
Der MCP55 ist nämlich auch ein AMD Chip...

Wie kommts denn, das man den auf einmal auf einem Sockel 775 Board findet??

Liegts vielleicht daran das die nVidia Chips seit Urzeiten auf ein Hyper Transport Link (also das ding was die AMD CPUs zur Kommunikation mit die Außenwelt nutzen) haben?!

Nur so eine Idee...


Aerron schrieb:


> prima ich baue eine Drei wege SLI mit dem MCP 65 und einem AMD cpu wellche sollte man den deiner meinug nach nehmen ??? einen 6000 + ?


Wie schon gesagt, die MCP65 kann man nehmen, die passt...

Auch mit der Anzahl der Lanes hätte man auch keine Probleme...




Aerron schrieb:


> der MCP 65 ist genauso alt wie der MCP 55 wurd nur als AMD variante entwickelt


1. Nein, der MCP65 ist um einiges jünger denn der MCP55 und der MCP55 wurd auch nur als 'AMD Variante entwickelt'...




Aerron schrieb:


> das 790iULtra Sockel 775 ist das Ultimo   was man Jetzt Kaufen kann !


Nö, ists nicht, dafür fehlt die Stabilität...

Ultimo sind immer noch die Intel Chips, nVidia kann da mit dem Haufen von MCP55 nicht mithalten.


Aerron schrieb:


> Drei MAl 16 lanes real davon zwei mal 16 PCIe 2.0
> DD3 unterstützung  bis 2000 Mhz


Ja und 10 oder 12 Lanes hängen in der Luft, so dass man mit einem MCP65 besser gefahren wäre


----------



## moonrail (30. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Nichts gegen euch beide, aber irgendwie fällt mir in letzter Zeit vermehrt auf, dass Mitglieder dieses Forums regelrecht Streit suchen.
Ihr beide, z.B., hättet auch etwas freundlicher miteinander kommunizieren können. Nichts gegen inhaltsreiche Diskussionen, aber warum so feindselig?


----------



## Aerron (30. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

oh mensch um was geht es hier ?? ob ein audi besser wär mit einem  Mercedesmotor ?


fackt ist das der MCP 65  ausschließlich auf einem AMD bord zu finden ist 

fackt ist das Nvidia mit dem mit der NV 6 Und 7 ner reihe  die ersten Nv chipsätze  für sockel 775  rusgebracht hat und dabei der NV 790 Ultra leistungsfähigste ist was man  bis jetzt kaufen kann alles andere sind speckulationen oder wunschdenken!vor allen dingen da die neuerungen nicht auf dem MCP beruhen !was auch keinen sinn macht !


fackt  ist das  790IUltra  die beste  Platform für Aktuelle und zukümftige Geforce Grafikarten ist und das  für weniger als 300 euro  

und ich frage mich wo her du deine erfahrungen mit diesem 790 I gemacht hast wenn du noch keins besessen hast ! hören sagen ? 


Gruß Aerron


----------



## Aerron (30. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*



moonrail schrieb:


> Nichts gegen euch beide, aber irgendwie fällt mir in letzter Zeit vermehrt auf, dass Mitglieder dieses Forums regelrecht Streit suchen.
> Ihr beide, z.B., hättet auch etwas freundlicher miteinander kommunizieren können. Nichts gegen inhaltsreiche Diskussionen, aber warum so feindselig?





ich sehe das nicht als feindsehlich nur finde ich seine darstellungen von warum hat man nich und man sollte ! bisschen  weit weg von dem was ist °!

ich habe  bis jetzt alle NV bords ausprobiert bis auf 680 i was die Performens angeht bleib ich dabei will Geforce nutzen bau ein NV cipsatz drunter  bei einer radion nehme was anderres  er hat recht sie werden warm uns sind zickig schlim wenn es nicht so wär ,weil dann kauft es sich jeder ! 

aber wie gesagt  das neue Nforce bord ist zu zeit das beste !  und ich kann es nicht mit dem intel x38 oder 48 vergleichen weil  ich es nur mit den vorrigen N force bords vergleichen  kann ! 

Gruß Aerron


----------



## eMMelol (30. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

;D wirklich eine schöne Diskussion.

Also zur Sache, keine Ahnung was für Boards ihr da und vorallem mit was für Prozessoren Ihr diese getestet habt. Aber einem Punkt muss ich unbedingt mal loswerden. Die allgemeine Stabilität von Nvidia-Chipsätzen ist mindestens genauso hoch wie die eines gleichwertigem Intel-Chipsatzes. Ich habe bisher folgende Asus Boards mit mindesten jeweils 2 verschiedenen Prozessoren und Arbeitspeichern getest und bin dabei zur Ansicht gekommen der einzig markante Unterschied ist der das bei NV-Boards nicht jeder Arbeitsspeicher läuft und das generell bei allen Boards die Unterstützung für einen 45nm Intel-CPU immer per Biosupdate nachinstalliert werden muss. Ansonsten überstehen alle diese Boards einen Dauertest mit prime und 3dmark auch im übertacktetem Zustand was absolut gegen fehlende Stabilität der Chipsätze spricht. 

Asus P5N32 (nforce 590i) mit c2d e6600 und q6600
Asus P5n32-E Sli (nforce 680i) mit c2d e6600 und q6600
Asus Striker Extreme (nforce 680i) c2d e6600 und q6600
Asus Blitz Formula Se (Intel P35) c2d e6600, q6600 und q9300
Asus Maximus Formula (Intel X38) c2d e6600, q6600 und q9300
Asus Striker II Formula (nforce 780i) c2d e6600, q6600 und q9300

mfg eMMe


----------



## eMMelol (30. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

axo das hab ich ja noch vergessen, falls es noch keinem Aufgefallen ist die Abwärme der Chips auf dem Mainboard steigt komischer weise stetig an obwohl sie Aufgrund immer kleiner werdender Fertigungsmechanismen eigentlich sinken sollte und das ist kein Effeckt den nur Nvidia zu beklagen hat, den als ungefähr gleich kühl würd ich maximal den nforce 680i auf dem Asus P5n32-e Sli sowie den P35 auf dem Blitz Formula bezeichnen. Sieht man ja auch schon wenn man sich den steigenden Aufwand der Platinenherstellern ansieht um die Boards zu kühlen.

mfg


----------



## Brzeczek (30. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Ich habe mir das Board von ASUS gekauft und es liegt sogar schon zu hause ^^ Mitte nächste woche sollte der rest da sein....


----------



## Oliver (30. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Der Umgangston könnte wieder eine etwas freundlichere Richtung einschlagen...

Wenn schon nicht freundlich, dann wenigstens neutral und sachlich. Danke!


----------



## Dural (31. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Der 790i ULTRA ist wohl der besten Chipsatz den ich je gesehen habe, ich würde jetzt sogar behaupten das er besser ist als ein X48 

Wer SLI möchte kann beim 790i bedenkenlos zuschlagen! Aber bitte die hände weg vom 780i...

Hier noch was mit einem E8500 und zwei 9600GT im SLI




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jetztaber (31. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*



Dural schrieb:


> Hier noch was mit einem E8500 und zwei 9600GT im SLI


 
Nett 

Welches Board?


----------



## Dural (31. März 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*

Striker 2 Extreme


----------



## Aerron (2. April 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Board von ASUS gekauft und es liegt sogar schon zu hause ^^ Mitte nächste woche sollte der rest da sein....




und imer schön posten!
 ich denke mal ich bin nicht der einzigste den es intressiert was das brett leistet !gg

gruß Aerron


----------



## Brzeczek (2. April 2008)

*AW: 790i erfüllt Erwartungen!*



Aerron schrieb:


> und imer schön posten!
> ich denke mal ich bin nicht der einzigste den es intressiert was das brett leistet !gg
> 
> gruß Aerron







Klar doch  habe im Tagebuch bereich schon ein Thema eröffnet


----------

